# Newest addition, "Yunnan Goliath Red" (S. s. de haani)



## ragnew (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's my newest addition. I received it this week and I've gotta say that it's a pretty cool pede...

Sorry for my crumby pics. for some reason I can NEVER get pics of my pedes that are very worth while.



















Thanks Todd! This guys awesome!


----------



## plo (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats, Thats one sharp pede!:clap: :clap: :drool: :worship:


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Nov 9, 2009)

VERY NICE...   how big is it ?? :?


----------



## micheldied (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice deehani!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 9, 2009)

Hay Ragnew, 
I just got one too.If your came from the same place.She between 6" and 7" 
and are great feeders.These are subadults and should have lots of life left in 
them.So I wish you nothing but good luck with them.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 9, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!:drool: :drool: mines on it's way too.............


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*Very cool! I know I'll end up with a few pedes one day..!*


----------



## ragnew (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks! They definitely are an awesome pede!

Rob - You're right on the money man, this beastie is about 7" give or take a few. Man, you can really tell that they're gonna be a hefty pede you know what I mean? I've yet to feed mine, so today's the day  Thanks for the kind words man! Good luck with yours and keep us posted with the S. hardwickei that you're attempting to breed :clap: 

Pete - How goes it buddy? Long time no chat man! You'll love the Yunnan man, they're right up you're alley!

Thanks again folks !


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 9, 2009)

what are the physical differences between this subpinipes and the "malaysian giant"??/


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 9, 2009)

>what are the physical differences between this subpinipes and the "malaysian giant"??/

If you mean appearance differences, the Malaysian Giant (or Thai Red-tip) has a more chocolate body color, pale yellow legs with red leg tips. It's stocky and some have reported them to be over 9". 

The Yunnan Goliath Reds are more red in body color (orange pre-molt and dark red post-molt). The stergites will have black margins that will show more with size/age. They do not have the red tipped legs like the Malaysian giants.

Both are impressive pedes, but they look totally different.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Todd I'm glad you made the post.I was comparing the two pedes for a hour and
I was having a hard time with it.But you saved me a hour of thinking about it and I   
couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for the post Todd made it quite clear.

OR


----------



## ragnew (Nov 10, 2009)

xenesthis said:


> >what are the physical differences between this subpinipes and the "malaysian giant"??/
> 
> If you mean appearance differences, the Malaysian Giant (or Thai Red-tip) has a more chocolate body color, pale yellow legs with red leg tips. It's stocky and some have reported them to be over 9".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Todd. I was actually comparing the two as well. The differences were pretty hard for me to see at first (minus the Thai's red tips on the legs).

And you're right, the two look completely different when they're larger. That was the most noticeable thing to me. I really prefer the Yunnan's more reddish body as opposed to the Thai's brownish. Both are awesome all in all!


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 10, 2009)

*pics*

*Pic of a Malaysian Giant: *www.flickr.com/photos/14734284@N02/2653176426/in/set-72157612442774063/

Not the world's greatest pic as the red leg tipping doesn't show well, but it gives you an idea of what the pede basically looks like.

*Yunnan Goliath pics: *www.flickr.com/photos/14734284@N02/sets/72157622693521094/


----------



## ragnew (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahhh man! What a bummer... The pede died last night :-( It's a bummer, but man, that's what happens sometimes.

Least the others are still doing great, but it sucks to lose any of them!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats to bad.Mine is still doing great.She still eating and drinking like a pig. 
Thay remind me a lot of a Hong Kong Giant with a few small differences and 
seems to be a fairly calm centipede.I can't wait to see how larger it grows 
after a couple of years.Right now it's about 6-1/2 to 7".I was expecting to be 
a little wider than it is.But it's only a medium size subadult.It's still a young 
pede and has a lot time left in it's young life left to grow into a monster pede.
I will make a new post 3 or 4 months to keep you updated on it's progress. 
Hopefully it will nice and thick like some of the pictures i've seen of the Yunan 
Goliath and grow 9-1/2 plus.So I guess i'll have to give her some time to see 
what she grows up into.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 23, 2009)

That sucks, was it acting strange?  When I have a pede die, it usually acts diff for several days.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 24, 2009)

I was pretty surprised to say the least. Mine was actually fairly calm and laid back as well, never seemed all to worried about being in the open. In a way, the perfect display pede (as opposed to my S. multidens, S. angulata angulata and Chinese Tiger Legs). Her appetite was great, I fed her three large crickets once a week and she never refused. Definitely keep us posted with yours Rob.

Gala, you know, the only thing I'd noticed at first was that the pede never hid. That didn't really worry me as I've had other S.s. de haani that acted the same way... That all changed last night around 10pm, I was doing the usual rounds and when I checked her out she was doing the rear leg dragging (last four or so segments had very little movement to them) that I've seen other pedes do before they passed away. I was hoping it was going to pull through, but the others that I've had drag themselves in the past didn't, so I was expecting the worst... When I woke this morning she was in the same place, and had no movement. Limp and lifeless.

Sucks man, but I guess that's how the cookie crumbles...


----------



## beetleman (Nov 24, 2009)

ahh man that does suck sorry to hear that,yeah i know what ya mean about them,sometimes it just happens without any signs,but then some do give you a sign,been down that road too,mine is doing great...........so far.......don't want to jinx myself. is that the only yunnan you have?.sorry again for your loss.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks alot Pete, I appreciate it man. Yes sir, that was the only Yunnan I had in the collection at the moment. I'm tempted to throw an order for another one, but I think I'll hold off for now. Still have the other pedes and they're all going strong, not to mention the preordered ones from the Guyana shipment.

I think I'll call it good for now and leave the collection as it is.... or so I say at the moment haha.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 24, 2009)

Hay ragnew maybe if you order it now Todd might give you a good discount 
because of your loss.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha, I've definitely thought about it Rob (even sent Todd an email to see if any were still in stock), but I really don't think I need to snag another centipede right yet.

I've got quite a bit of shopping to get done (Christmas and such), and I think I should use the money I have for that. And I really wouldn't feel right about asking Todd for a discount. If I did snag another one I'd probably just do it for full price... but I'm going to pass this time around. I MUST show a bit of restraint where the pedes are concerned lol !


----------



## ragnew (Nov 25, 2009)

Once again.... Todd's the man! Nuff said!  I'm getting another one!


----------



## beetleman (Nov 25, 2009)

ragnew said:


> Once again.... Todd's the man! Nuff said!  I'm getting another one!


WHOHOO!!!!!!!!!!:clap: yeah baby....


----------



## ragnew (Nov 26, 2009)

beetleman said:


> WHOHOO!!!!!!!!!!:clap: yeah baby....


That's what I was thinking haha. Man, I was pretty bummed about not having a Yunnan in the collection, and I was even more bummed with the thought of not being able to purchase one at this time.

I'm glad it worked out the way it did! I NEED to have one of these guys haha!


----------



## plo (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats! Todd sounds like a real stand-up man. I just traded a few e-mails with him and now I'm realy looking forward to doing business with him. Good luck with the new onel


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 26, 2009)

Hay ragnew I told you Todd is a good guy and when something like that 
happens.He's pretty easy to work with.Good luck with the next Yunan.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 26, 2009)

For sure man! I've known he's an awesome guy, but I just didn't feel right about asking for a break on another Yunnan especially since I'd had this one for about 2 weeks. But I was pretty darn stoked to get his email / call nonetheless.

I decided I was going to snag another one earlier that day at full price, but Todd definitely made my day man haha. Definitely a pretty good joe.


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 29, 2009)

*Richie's new Yunnan later this week*

Richie's new Yunnan to ship later this week.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 29, 2009)

Todd! You be the bomb man!

I'm in love already haha! Thanks again buddy! :clap: :clap:


----------

